# Los Angeles suges more then New Years every day now !?



## mactube (Jul 22, 2016)

Some things change to for the better with Uber .. so we shouldn't alway complain.. 

for a good week now .. the hole city of Los Angles is surging now all day for no reason.
.. Thats great .. I guess Uber changed the algorithms some time between Valentines and the crazy rain days so it kind of doesn't come out of nowhere for the riders. 

I like it !


----------

